# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery >  موس hover

## Morteza.B

سلام
من چندتا شی دارم...میخوام هر وقت موس بره روش درجا متن  دلخواهم با یه عکس بکگراندش بیاد کنار موس...

عکس زیر رو نگاه کنین...
Untitled-1.jpg

خواهش میکنم کد بذارید برام...خیلی ساده ....

----------


## HamidTatalo

دوست عزیز اگه منظورت همون tooltip باشه میتونی به راحتی از یه نمونه آماده که خیلی هم خوب هستند استفاده کنی
دیگه نیازی نیست خودت کدنویسی بکنی واسش
میتونی تو آدرس زیر از بین 15 تا نمونه ای که وجود داره یکی رو انتخاب کنی
http://www.webdesignbooth.com/15-jqu...endly-tooltip/

اما اگه بخوای خودت هم بنویسی کار زیاد سختی نداری
فقط کافیه توی خاصیت mouseover مربوط به شئ مورد نظرت یه کد jquery قرار بدی که مثلا یه div رو با موقعیت ماوس هماهنگ کرده و نشون بده و بعد از رفتن بیرون از روی شئ ، دوباره باید اون رو به حالت اولیه برگردونی

راستی سعی کن توی پس زمینه هم از عکس استفاده نکنی و از css استفاده کنی

----------


## Morteza.B

من توی همین مشکل دارم که کجا این کد رو قرار بدم ...میشه برام یه نمونه بذارین؟ خواهش میکنم....

----------


## nadi_1368

<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8" />
<title>Untitled Document</title>
<script type="text/javascript" src="jquery.js"></script>

<style type="text/css">
#largeImage {
position: absolute;
padding: .5em;
background: #e3e3e3;
border: 1px solid #BFBFBF;
}

a img {
border: none;
}
</style>


<script type="text/javascript">

$(function() {

	var offsetX = 20;
	var offsetY = 10;

	$('a').hover(function(e) {
		var href = $(this).attr('href');
		$('<img id="largeImage" src="' + href + '" alt="big image" />')
		.css('top', e.pageY + offsetY)
		.css('left', e.pageX + offsetX)
		.appendTo('body');
	}, function() {
		$('#largeImage').remove();
	});

	$('a').mousemove(function(e) {
		$("#largeImage").css('top', e.pageY + offsetY).css('left', e.pageX + offsetX);
	});

});	

</script>

</head>

<body>
<a href="one.jpg"><img src="oneTN.jpg" alt="image" /></a>
<a href="two.jpg"><img src="twoTN.jpg" alt="image" /></a>
<a href="three.jpg"><img src="threeTN.jpg" alt="image" /></a>
</body>
</html>

----------


## Morteza.B

بگم نفهمیدم چی میشه اونوقت؟؟؟؟؟

من نمی دونم کجا این کده رو قرار بدم...جی کوئری کجا و سی اسس کجا و لینک کجا....

----------


## Morteza.B

ممنون از کمکتون
خوب حالا اگه بخوام عکس بزرگ نشون نده مثلا اندازه یه آیکون باشه و جلوش نوشته باید چیکار کنم

میخوام همراه عکس نوشته باشه

----------


## antidly

велосипед.гонка желтая футболка лидер интернет магазин футболки москва купить футболку динамо киев футболка с символикой nos симачев футболки фото нанесение рисунков на футболки в с-пб прикольные рисунки на майки купить майку спартак в питербурге продам футбольную аригинальную майку футболки с логотипами групп футболки спанч боб москва магазин цена майка симачева ну погоди прикольные футболки от 200 до 300 рублей футболки с логотипами кавказа фото белой майки     

а заказать футболку с приколами  футболки в санкт  майки с индейцами  футболка с надписью зенит  фанатовские майки с надписями  футболка крутой перчик  футболки с драконами  изготовление рисунков фото надписей на футболки и майки  купить майку playboy  майки для хоккея с шайбой майки с логотипом армспорта  

майка сетка купить в санкт-петербурге футболку с надписью "dj romeo" каталог надписей на футболках нанесение на майки детские футболки логотип хоккейные майки игрока на заказ заказать всой логотип на футболке майки сваровскими камнями каталог магазины в москве с прикольными майками купить майку агробабруйск      

разнообразные надписи на футболках  магазин одежды футболки  футболки майки pride спортивные  купить майку манчестера  носорог на футболке  конкурс фотографии животные подарок футболка  футболки с надписью группы tokio hotel  прокольные футболки заказать  футболка с рисунком канапли  матерые христиане майки футболки под нанесение  

футболка я печенько футболки прикольные донецк футболки для бега сколько стоит майка дениса симачёва заказать майку в интернети

----------


## antidly

вязание крючком для барби майка майка с надписью russia создавание футболки белгоро-печать на футболках адвокат вручил погребняку футболку с номером фото где в питере можно купить футболку ramones американские майки футболки с цоем нанесение логотипов на майки футболка с надписью armin only кaк нaпечaтaть нa футболке американские футболки с прикольными рисунками футболка с логотипом skazi футболка поло burberry футболки для маленьких собак         а футболки с нанесением трафаретная печать  кaк быстро сложить футболку  футболка зидан купить  официальный диллер прикольные футболки  шелкография на футболках в екатеринбурге  футболки с символикой рф  магазин футболки nirvana психея купить  сколько стоит печать фото 1 футболке г харьков  футболки украина купить  эксклюзивные футболки магазин всегда прикольные майки и футболки         футболках кружках женские футболки от иры пластининой интернет-магазин футболка сборной россии по баскетболу спартак nike игровые футболки цены женские футболки с рисунками по 200 рублей футболки с драконами сколько стоит просто напечататьтермопечатью на футболках спортивная форма черные шорты и красная футболка футболка-поло заказать футболка radiohead          aртишок футболки  футболки на тему игры gothic  футболки сша австралия  футболки поло украина  футболка со свастикой  футболка ру локоматив  футболка free  футболки уфа  футболки из австралии акулы  прикольные футболки с крутыми бобрами evanescence магазин футболка купить         футболка иэроглифы интернет магазин майки на заказ с надписью южная осетия нарисуй себе футболку и получи по почте настоящую изготовление фотографий на футболках футболка грузия

----------

